# Inlay material



## Jon54 (Apr 19, 2017)

I’m just starting to used crushed turquoise in some of my sticks. My first purchase came from Etsy. Is there a better source for crushed minerals?


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good question. Did you get real turquoise? I've heard of cases where people thought they were getting the real thing only to find it was another rock that had been dyed.

Rio Grande has crushed turquoise and a few other stones/shells.

https://www.riogrande.com/product/crushed-turquoise-stone/66940


----------



## KenVA (Oct 30, 2018)

Jon,

Treeline Wood Tools has a wide array of inlay material. They even have tutorial videos. https://www.treelineusa.com/inlay-materials


----------

